# 20th Annual American Frog Day 2014



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

JL-Exotics is proud to announce the 20th Annual American Frog Day event to be held on May 24th, 2014 in Fremont California. 

Please visit the American Frog Day Facebook page and/or website for the latest info. 

Please like us on Facebook and join the event to help spread the word!

Vendors please email me for sign-up info: [email protected]

Looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

If you want to learn more in one in one day than a number of weeks here come to Frog Day and talk with the experts. There will be hundreds of years of expertise at Frog Day. All in one place and all willing to talk with you and, if your nice, answer questions. 

Hint: Being nice is not buying a frog from someone and then going to someone else with your questions. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## cbridgeman (Sep 30, 2013)

My family and I just booked our room. We are all very excited for our first American Frog Day!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Frog day in less than 2 months. Who is going?


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll be there. I live 2 1/2 hours away but my sister lives less than a mile away from the event. I'm going to spend the whole day there. 

It will be my first time meeting people in person that are in the hobby. This is gonna be great!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Planning on it.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Working on my travel plans now!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Wish I could be there! Hope its a blast


----------



## illiterate (Feb 25, 2012)

I will be there. Also hoping to bring along 2 or 3 coworkers!


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

I will be there aswell  Can`t wait for frogday!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If any of the vendors are planning on bringing any of the following frogs to the show, please let me know:

Matecho tinctorius
male Solarte
male UE reticulata
1-2 female Patricia


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

One of our solarte just started calling last week Dane. Might have some extra female patricia too.

Will you be vending at Frog Day this year Dane? I know I asked you at Microcosm but the whole weekend was a blur...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

JL-Exotics said:


> One of our solarte just started calling last week Dane. Might have some extra female patricia too.
> 
> Will you be vending at Frog Day this year Dane? I know I asked you at Microcosm but the whole weekend was a blur...


Jeremy, if you are willing to hold that male for me, I'll take it! PM me if you need a deposit/prepayment.

I just filled out our application yesterday, definitely planning on vending.


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

Dane I think I have one maybe two female Patricia's don't know if I'll make frog day but gonna try


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

Too far for me to travel. I'd love to go. I hope to see many posts and pics from everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

*FRIDAY - MAY 23, 2014 6-10PM*

Keynote Lecture/Event Kickoff -- FREE & open to the public

Doors open at 6 PM, keynote lectures begin at 7:15 PM. The event is FREE and open to the public.

KEYNOTE SPEAKER:

"Discovering the Poison Frogs of Columbia: Pictures from the field"

Our keynote presentation will given by Andreas Zarling, whose research focuses on the poison frogs of Columbia.

Andreas will share his personal experiences and observations gathered during his many trips to Central and South America with amazing photography of exotic locations and animals.

Please visit the American Frog Day Event Facebook Page  or website for more information.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

I will be there for sure!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I may have some old school BriBri pumilio available at the show--I'll have to see if I think they're mature enough come Memorial Day for transport. Also perhaps some juvenile Geosesarma crabs, plant cuttings, etc. Maybe a thylacine paw, chupacabra skull and other sundry items.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

skylsdale said:


> I'll have to see if I think they're mature enough come Memorial Day for transport.


Memorial Day? But that's in May, and frog day is April 26, way before... oh... wow. Oops.
Glad I read this post when I did. I was all geared up to drive down to Freemont this weekend to go to frog day!! Don't know how I managed to convince myself so surely of the wrong date. My brain must be pulling pranks on me. 

Incidentally, what species of geosesarma will you have? I've been looking for some CB mandarins for a while but have had no luck and was about to give in and just go for some WC adults from a pet store in the city. Anything you have would probably be better though.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

They are technically undescribed...so I'll just call them Geosesarma sp.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd like to reserve one of the thylacine paws please Ron. 

And... as much fun as it is to announce that Ron has crabs... I must confess I wish I had crabs too... they are pretty cool!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what the tincs are on the FD home page?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

look like giant orange


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Nope, that's a cup-o-Alanis.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm excited to attend my first Frog Day! Bought plane ticket... Flying in and out the same day. Came out cheaper than driving up there


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Flight, car and hotel all booked. Looking forward to my first frog day.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I am sad I cannot attend this one. However I wanted to bump the thread it is coming up so soon! I have attended 2 Frog Days. It is such a great chance to meet other crazy people, umm I mean froggers, learn, raise conservation funds and of course spend all your money on cool plants, frogs and supplies.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

The 20th Annual American Frog Day event kicks off 1 week from today! Who's coming and what are the vendors bringing??

JL-Exotics will have tanks (exo terra), canopies, backgrounds, moss (sheet and sphagnum), feeders, media, cups, lids, conversion kits, vitamins, gut load, misting systems, LYR LED bulbs (Jungle Dawns and Grow and Glows), universal rocks, aquarium grade silicone, and a selection of frogs including Colombian frogs from the Tesoros de Colombia Sustainable Farm!

In addition, JL-Exotics is excited to release the Oophaga Lehmanni video at Frog Day. Be sure to reserve your copy for pick-up at the show now!









What are the rest of the vendors bringing??


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I will have bluejean, blackjean, colons, Loma Partida, salt creek, solartei, red basti, rio branco... and few others that I don't remember on top of my head. I will have a few ultra rare salamandra (Alfredsmidti and bernarderzi ) available as well. General pictures are available at @LivingColorsCA. Pricing and actual frogs will be available at Frogday


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We will have a selection of the frogs listed here - http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/180362-dart-frogs-available.html#post1951994 (please PM/email if there are any frogs that you have a definite interest in.)
We will also have a full line of Repashy Supplements, multiple species of microfauna, several complete vivariums, as well as terrarium supplies, plants, manzanita, leaf litter, vivarium soil mix, and more.

Additionally, 10% of all sales made at the JungleBox.net table at Frogday will be donated to the TWI/Tesoros De Colombia organizations.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

RobertN said:


> I will have bluejean, blackjean, colons, Loma Partida, salt creek, solartei, red basti, rio branco... and few others that I don't remember on top of my head. I will have a few ultra rare salamandra (Alfredsmidti and bernarderzi ) available as well. General pictures are available at @LivingColorsCA. Pricing and actual frogs will be available at Frogday


Oh you will have the Asturian Fire Salamander....by the way, where is Asturia?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

A bit off topic but since many of you will be in the area for Frog Day and I will also be attending I figured I would see if there is any interest. 

__________________________________________________________________

We are regrettably looking for a new home for our bearded dragon due to the addition of two new children to our home and the smaller apartment that we moved into.

I have visibly check for gender and have been able to find no bulges so I believe "her" to be a female.

She was hatched on 8/27/09 by Dale DellaTorre from Dale's Bearded Dragons (we still have her egg!). Her Sire was "Topaz" Cawley Red x Saturday Red Het Hypo and her Dam was "Amber" Beligium Translucent het Hypo. 

We live just outside of Oakland California and I will include her tank (a 40 gallon breeder with folding screen top and light) for free if picked up locally. I am willing to ship her if need be.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I hope to be there! Probably going to be getting some plants only-unless anyone has any extra male E. anthonyi 'Santa Isabel' or any(!) P. lugubris kicking around.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Mark Pulawski's quote "Oh you will have the Asturian Fire Salamander....by the way, where is Asturia?" 
--> still somewhere in Spain.... I think... LOL....


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Todd Kelley, Steve Waldron and myself will have a table at the show and will be offering a variety of "old school" frogs, plant cuttings, Geosesarma sp. crabs...and maybe a few surprises.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I was going over schedule one more time before flying out. 

Just to confirm, the keynote speaker will be at the Doubletree Hilton Newark/Fremont but the hotel that had blocked us rooms is the Homewood Suites by Hilton Newark/Fremont right?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep! I'm booked at the Homewood suites too. I freaked out for a minute and thought I booked the wrong hotel but after checking everything, I found that the guest speaker is in a different hotel. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Coming down with more plant cuttings and divisions than I had anticipated...


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I am truly amazed at how little interest in Frog Day there is here on Dendroboard. I believe it represents the largest and best frog show in the US - an amazing show with so many frogs, plants, tanks and wonderful people (people with decades of experience) and no one is interested in what happened. Amazing. What is happening to the hobby I love. 

Chuck


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

chuckpowell said:


> I am truly amazed at how little interest in Frog Day there is here on Dendroboard. I believe it represents the largest and best frog show in the US - an amazing show with so many frogs, plants, tanks and wonderful people (people with decades of experience) and no one is interested in what happened. Amazing. What is happening to the hobby I love.
> 
> Chuck


I have looked at this thread and the facebook page at least a couple of times today hoping to see some pictures but figured it was too early for people to post them yet. I would love to hear about what was available but more importantly what was in the auction as it sounded like some amazing things were donated.....so now your up Chuck post some pics and info as to what was there please.


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Chuck, I agree. Going to events like this is what has changed my view on how, and what I keep. I drive from Salt Lake City for these things, and it isn't for the deals. I have truly met some great people, especially you chuck. Thank you for letting me come to the BBQ and mingle with new friends and make others. Was a pleasure to meet you and you family!

Gabe


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

Not to mention the talk on Friday night! I want to go to Colombia now...


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I have no pictures. I always forget to take pictures at these events. I even brought my camera but didn't take a single pictures. Twenty years and I don't have a single picture of my own over all that period. Oh well. 

For me these events aren't about the animals - although there were some outstanding frogs (of which I came home with a few). At least two I've never seen and I was quite impressed with (and I've seen lots of frogs over the years, including a number of O. lehmanni). It about the friends I've made over the years and yesterday. There are a number of people who take advantage of others in this and every hobby, but they come and go and while they may make out in the short run, they don't in the long run. I've know some of the people who attended for decades and others for a shorter time but I would give them animals I had if they needed them (and have) and they've done the same for me and did yesterday once again (thanks Jon). The animals are great and I love them, but for me its about the friends I've made and continue to make. 

I'm stepping down from running any part of FD. I have health problems that make even the little I did for the one yesterday difficult and yesterday exhausting. Matthew Mirabello, Jeremy Mott, and Amanda May Sihler (and perhaps others - I forget) will be taking over Frog Day and will keep it running. Please give them your support. They've all done a wonderful job putting on past Frog Days and I'm sure they'll all do a wonderful job in the future. I hope to attend future events and can tell you if you haven't attended Frog Day - attend, it will change your your life. If you have attended - well I don't have to tell you how great it is, you'll come back every chance you get and I will too. 

One last thing - and its far from the least important. A really big thank you to Jeremy for all he did to make yesterday's event great. Thank you Jeremy. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I have pictures at in FB. https://www.facebook.com/groups/543278349088885/

Robert


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

RobertN said:


> I have pictures at in FB. https://www.facebook.com/groups/543278349088885/
> 
> Robert


Must be a closed group Robert, no pics come up.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

I put pictures in my page https://www.facebook.com/LivingColorsCA, look for Frogday folder.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Got it babe, nicely done....
How about auction info, what was donated and how much was raised?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

RobertN said:


> I put pictures in my page https://www.facebook.com/LivingColorsCA, look for Frogday folder.


Thanks for the pics. Couldn't attend this year because of work, I knew about it months ahead of time and still couldn't get anyone to trade me schedules. Nice to see all the familiar faces, though. A lot of them I haven't seen since last Fremont Frog Day.

Very jealous....sigh.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

BrainBug said:


> I was going over schedule one more time before flying out.
> 
> Just to confirm, the keynote speaker will be at the Doubletree Hilton Newark/Fremont but the hotel that had blocked us rooms is the Homewood Suites by Hilton Newark/Fremont right?


Sorry guys, I didn't see this right away. We booked a block of rooms at the Homewood first, but then they couldn't accommodate us for the lecture and they didn't have an on site bar - so we had to host the lectures down the street at the Hilton. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We had a terrific time. Thanks to Jeremy, Ron, Chuck, and all those who assisted and attended. I especially enjoyed meeting Ivan of Tesoros de Colombia, and seeing their auratus in person for the first time. Pictures really don't do their colors and patterns justice. Please consider purchasing their frogs or donating to keep their efforts going!

As with many shows of this caliber, there were LOTS of species represented that people clamor for online that went unsold in person, even at EXTREMELY reduced prices. I saw adult Quepos granulifera, R. uakarii, sexed Tesoros groups, and a broad spectrum of pumilio still sitting on tables toward the end of the day. I had to exercise serious restraint to not go over budget in what I went home with.

It was a terrific privilege to participate in the 20th Frog Day, and with so many dedicated individuals backing it, I'm sure it will continue for another 20 years or more.

What I got:

Male Solarte from JL Exotics. I've been on the hunt for one for more than a year, and Jeremy gave me a crazy deal! Thanks!


















And a group of Ron's undefined Geosesarma. Can't wait to get them into a nice little paludarium with the aquatic plants I picked up from Black Jungle. Really excited to see how they color up with age.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I have to say, this event was one of the most enjoyable I have been to in a long time. There was a great feeling of camaradarie amongst those who participated, from the presentations to the conversations that went late into the evening to vendors visiting each other's tables: I walked away from the 20th Anniversary of American Frog Day with a fresh excitement for the flora and fauna in my care, as well as the generosity of those that have been involved in this hobby for so long. Deals on hot new species and discounts on "shipping your whatever" just don't compare to someone giving you a simple plant cutting because they want to share with you a little bit of the joy they experienced when they first grew it...and in turn, you get to pass it on as well.

I think this is a bit of the hobby Chuck refers to above, and I was able to see--and experience--a bit of it again this past weekend. And it was an honor to be a part of it.

Thanks to everyone who made it out, who stayed late, who bought a table, who donated to the auction, who has stuck with it for the long haul...who understand that this hobby, at its core, is about more than just the next new thing or the best deal you can get on Species X or the number of likes you can get on a post. You can spend every waking hour on this forum, but you won't experience a single iota of depth that can be found at an event like this.

Thank you, Chuck, for your commitment all these years...and thanks to those who have helped to keep it going (Jeremy, Amanda, Matt et al). It is appreciated.


----------

